
Children of atheists are significantly more generous than those of believers - universe520
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21677613-far-bolstering-generosity-religious-upbringing-diminishes-it-matthew-2239
======
biomcgary
Link needs relabeling. No avowed atheists were included in study.

~~~
kazinator
Indeed; "non-religious" doesn't imply atheism. Think of all the people who
say, "I believe in God, but in a personal way--I am not religious".

